# Chukar photos



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

I realize these are crappy pics but I thought they were cool. Unfortunately I was carrying my Canon SX20 instead of my 40D. I found these guys above our drill site in Nevada. I had a break so I took a hike to explore a couple caves above our site. They were watering inside an old mine shaft. When I first walked into the shaft there was probably 100 birds in there. At first they all ran back in one of the shafts, then they flushed towards the opening. They were literally banging off of me. I was ducking and dodging before I threw my camera up and snapped the photo. I thought they had all flushed and put my camera away when I heard a single coming. I grabbed him as he flew past. As I was holding him trying to get my camera out another one came flying by. I grabbed him with my left hand. Now I'm holding two chukars. Wish I had a third hand to get a photo.
Wes
















Here they are looking back down at me after they ran up the hill.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, pretty cool pic's. So these guys were actually watering in a cave/mine shaft?? How far back in the cave would you say?


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

It's probably 100 feet back to the water. The shaft on the left has a little surface water. The right shaft has deep water. I didn't venture too far back as I only had a small flashlight that didn't provide much light. The floor is covered in chukar tracks. No need for a shotgun, you could get your limit with a large fishing net!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

them little buggars, is there no end to what they'll do...hiding in caves now!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I think I have seen that chucker on the news before.... Osama bin chucker


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I like the second photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It honestly doesn't surprise me that they were hanging out in a cave. They say chukars are from the same part of the world as the Taliban, and we know their affinity to holes in the ground. What round is best for cave-dwelling chuks? 12 gauge Daisy Cutters?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

very cool thanks for sharing


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

there must not be too much water in the area, and since the hole has some and provides them with a little shade I can only imagine thats why they are their. way cool post thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

That second pic. is awesome.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's the second damnest thing I ever seen.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! What a sweet hike! Not many folks can say they caught a chukar by hand, let alone two! Might be fun to set up a trail cam and see what all will come into the cave for water.


----------



## livin the dream (Oct 2, 2007)

CHUKAR'S! Expect the unexpected with those birds. They are not wired right in the head, that is how they survive out in the desert. I am addidicted to chasing them. Reports look good accross the western states. Good luck to all this season.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was a pretty cool post! Thanks for sharing. Maybe I'll start hunting the old mines out west now...


----------

